# Long pauses in getblk



## ssanders47 (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone heard of this?

FreeBSD 8.1 system with 24GB and a 3ware raid card is under a heavy disk I/O load.  ~300MB/s written to a large array.

Pretty regularly, disk I/O drops to zero and nearly every running process is hanging in getblk.  Whatever this condition is, it can last up to 10 seconds.


----------



## aragon (Dec 20, 2011)

I suspect this will be better considered in one of the mailing lists...


----------



## Crivens (Dec 21, 2011)

SMART status?  
Errors in dmesg?
Do you use AHCI? In that case, I would try again without as some discs can have buggy firmware.


----------



## ssanders47 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Smart status looks OK and there are no errors in the message logs.  I don't believe we're using AHCI but its a good point and I will check.


----------

